
Show HN: Puppy.pics – social pic sharing for dog lovers - hank808
https://puppy.pics/
======
hank808
This is a fun little side project. Ready to come out of public beta, but still
imperfect. Feedback appreciated. Thanks!

~~~
hank808
Oh! And you'll need to login to the site, which you can do via Facebook auth
or by registering, before you see a lot of the functionality.

